# Have a chance to buy but...How rare is this?



## bne74honda (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey,

 I've an opportunity to purchase this poison for just under $50 US - keeping in mind that I avidly hunt down 'flat back' poisons, what are opinions on this bottle? It seems fairly rare to me but I haven't any documentation to corroborate this...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/320988992907?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## bne74honda (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW - it's 13 cm high - not 130 cm!


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it this one?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-19C-NOT-TO-BE-TAKEN-6-OZ-GREEN-GLASS-POISON-BOTTLE-/150851230672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f6f1bd0&nma=true&si=u9yDihifEv7mVplEgykMmEn3%2F6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coffin-Posion-Green-Not-To-Be-Taken-/150848646852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f47aec4&nma=true&si=u9yDihifEv7mVplEgykMmEn3%2F6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ANTIQUE-110-YEAR-SMALL-STUDDED-EMERALD-GLASS-COFFIN-SHAPED-POISON-BOTTLE-/300783323912?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2330009507203893337%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D150848646852%26


----------



## bne74honda (Sep 26, 2012)

No...neither of those....this one

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/320988992907?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649

 Trust me, I know of all flat backs for sale right now - they've become an obsession with me now.....[8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't tell because the seller only shows one pic, which always boggles my mind since pics are free.....Good luck[]


----------



## bne74honda (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah....she's supposed to be emailing me other pics but haven't seen them yet.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 27, 2012)

[] Hopefully one of our poison guys will see this post and help ya out. I have never seen one before, but it is an english poison bottle so it might not be that rare..........


----------



## bne74honda (Sep 27, 2012)

Andy, yeah....not sure of rarity either. However, being these are an obsession I may end up buying it anyhow...[8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 27, 2012)

I cant tell with just one photo...it' has such a sqewed look to it...


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 1, 2012)

I did get a couple of pics from the seller but determined it was not what I'd hoped. It had a round back and was not very tall - not what I'm looking for and, in my opinion, not worth more than maybe 10-15 dollars.

 Brian


----------

